# Need good cheapest crossfirex(2 r9 290) and Lucid Virtu supported motherboard



## Subhrajit (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi  Everyone,

I am running out of my budget so I need a Mobo with crossfirex(2 r9 290) and Lucid Virtu supported motherboard. 
without no bottle necking in speed my budget is 7000 INR ,so Please Help me to choose

Here is my Choice : 

MOBO :  Intel DZ75ML-45K Motherboard (Blue) Intel DZ75ML-45K Motherboard - Intel: Flipkart.com  Rs :4868  


So please advice Me If it can handle 2 r9 290 24/7/365 ???

So please suggest Me other motherboard in your mind.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 10, 2013)

Subhrajit said:


> Hi  Everyone,
> 
> I am running out of my budget so I need a Mobo with crossfirex(2 r9 290) and Lucid Virtu supported motherboard.
> without no bottle necking in speed my budget is 7000 INR ,so Please Help me to choose
> ...



which cpu do you have? which psu do you have?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 10, 2013)

> No motherboard under 7k supports crossfire. Those available have two PCIe slots that run at x8-x4 which produces serious bottleneck. you'll need at least x8-x8 slots which aren't available under 7k.

> Which CPU do you intend to use?

> Post your full config.


----------



## Subhrajit (Dec 10, 2013)

I need a Mobo with onboard graphics for general surfing,Music ,video etc.Lucid virtu Mvp. As I Have Already Sepnt major in Graphics Card So I can't spent on another ............I need to Build the pc to start running .......My previous Pc is not detecting r9 290 which is a great disaster , so I have only left 12k to spent on mobo , processor and ram

My Final thought is like that        


MOBO :  Intel DZ75ML-45K Motherboard (Blue) Intel DZ75ML-45K Motherboard - Intel: Flipkart.com  Rs :4868    

Processor : Intel 2.9 GHz LGA1155 G2020 Processor   Intel 2.9 GHz LGA1155 G2020 Processor - Intel: Flipkart.com  Rs: 3800    

Ram:  G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-10666CL9S-4GBXL)   G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-10666CL9S-4GBXL) - G.Skill: Flipkart.com  Rs:3100     

HDD : Previous     

Graphics Card : ASus r9 290 Rs:33600 (Already bought)         

PSU : SEasonic 860 XP2  Rs:15260 (Alrady bought )    



So Please review the rig .............suggest me some good mobo......


----------



## Subhrajit (Dec 10, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > No motherboard under 7k supports crossfire. Those available have two PCIe slots that run at x8-x4 which produces serious bottleneck. you'll need at least x8-x8 slots which aren't available under 7k.
> 
> yeah I already found that so instead of finding Crossfire I am searching for SLi as they can run only x8 x8 config
> I could not find under 7k,,,so I thought of some suggestion.............
> ...


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 10, 2013)

Look ar your processor first. I seriously doubt it can handle R9 290 CF.

And forget such a CF on this board.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 10, 2013)

Subhrajit said:


> yeah I already found that so instead of finding Crossfire I am searching for SLi as they can run only x8 x8 config
> I could not find under 7k,,,so I thought of some suggestion.............
> 
> as PCIE bandwidth doesnot matter now how good the mobo to handle two high end card to handle and fit 2 r9 290???
> ...



> Same is the case with SLI. Only x8-x4 boards available under 7k which aren't recommended.

> G2020 cannot handle even one 290. There will be some bottleneck. Forget multi-GPU setup.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 10, 2013)

getting g2020 for high end gaming ?? no man it will huge bottleneck.you need atleast i5 to handle r9 290

For single display there is no need of multigpus


----------



## Vish2a9l (Dec 10, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > No motherboard under 7k supports crossfire. Those available have two PCIe slots that run at x8-x4 which produces serious bottleneck. you'll need at least x8-x8 slots which aren't available under 7k.
> 
> > Which CPU do you intend to use?
> 
> > Post your full config.



I guess you're wrong. Asus M5A97 supports crossfire and its 6k.


----------



## Subhrajit (Dec 11, 2013)

sorry guys I(not being rude) think the processor is ok for me I am asking for motherboard   to handle  2 r9 290 running 24/7/365 .


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 11, 2013)

Vish2a9l said:


> I guess you're wrong. Asus M5A97 supports crossfire and its 6k.



Yes it does, but at x16/x4 mode. the second PCIe slot is rated at x4: Motherboards - M5A97 R2.0

Even the EVO doesn't support x8/x8 XF.


----------



## Vish2a9l (Dec 11, 2013)

OP, it's your loss. Your gpu will definitely get bottlenecked. 
We're just here to help you. With a config like this, may god bless you.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 12, 2013)

Subhrajit said:


> sorry guys I(not being rude) think the processor is ok for me I am asking for motherboard   to handle  2 r9 290 running 24/7/365 .



you need to read this

CPU Bottleneck - What is it, and how it affects your games.

Abundant Cores: CPU Bottleneck explained

In gaming CPU matters.You need atleast i5 to perform well with r9 290,otherwise r9 290 will not even perform even 50% of its power as your cpu is Limited.

If you Pair a Highend Gpu with Low end cpu = Cpu bottleneck. so you need to Balance both Cpu and gpu


----------



## topgear (Dec 12, 2013)

OP - get at-least Asus M5A99X EVO R2.0 @ 10.7k and FX 6300 @ 7.5k CPU for multi gpu setup.


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Dec 12, 2013)

Subhrajit said:


> sorry guys I(not being rude) think the processor is ok for me I am asking for motherboard   to handle  2 r9 290 running 24/7/365 .



Not to be rude but..
I don`t think you understand,using g2020 with a r9290 is like using *a Maruti engine in a Bugatti Veyron *.
I do hope you are genuinely asking this question and not trolling.Listen to what other members are saying,they know their stuff.
If you do go ahead with g2020 and r9 290 crossfire,then my friend you have provided this forum jokes for the month.   
As topgear says go with ATLEAST a fx6300.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 12, 2013)

Subhrajit said:


> sorry guys I(not being rude) think the processor is ok for me I am asking for motherboard   to handle  2 r9 290 running 24/7/365 .



Even an i3 3220 is a (slight) bottleneck to 290. G2020 is like a half 3220. Even "Maruti engine in Veyron" is understating. It should be "Maruti 800's engine in an Eurofighter".


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 12, 2013)

^hahahaha lol that comparision


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 12, 2013)

@OP - We get it when u said you aren't left with any money. Not trying to be a douche, but it definitely goes over my head when you spent so much on your GC and now struggling to find a board for it. I don't know the reasons, but it was unthoughtful that you spent everything on the cards rather than saving up and optimizing the config.

Well to answer your query, I am sorry to say, I go with the junta and Topgear has provided you the best option at the moment. If you don't have money now, wait and buy. But don't put that Porsche engine in the Maruti 800 (non ac model) body and expect your car to kick asses


----------

